# was i being a dick?



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I know I shouldn't be laughing...


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

He deserved it. Put the punks in their place


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

IanG224 said:


> A week or two ago, I was in the terrain park and everytime i would pass these kids they'd start talking s*** to me. I was fine with that, i can deal with those types of people. The next run i went down they were standing on top of this box just staying there and laughng at the line of people behind them waiting to jib it. After about five minutes of that, i started to get really pissed so i came in going pretty fast and decked the first kid's legs and he slipped back and hit his head. After he fell he tripped his friend and he landed on his face and it looked like it hurt. Do you think i was being a dick or they deserved it? They all could barley snowboard and had rental board by the way.


I'm gonna quote the smart style here and say "respect gets respect" personally if you dont wanna get rocked dont stand on boxes or hangout in the landing. Maybe that kid will think twice next time haha.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like they deserved it. Must have been a funny sight. :laugh:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I know we should try to handle situations without violence, but damn they deserved it:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

IanG224 said:


> A week or two ago, I was in the terrain park and everytime i would pass these kids they'd start talking s*** to me. I was fine with that, i can deal with those types of people. The next run i went down they were standing on top of this box just staying there and laughng at the line of people behind them waiting to jib it. After about five minutes of that, i started to get really pissed so i came in going pretty fast and decked the first kid's legs and he slipped back and hit his head. After he fell he tripped his friend and he landed on his face and it looked like it hurt. Do you think i was being a dick or they deserved it? They all could barley snowboard and had rental board by the way.


My answer is yes.

You purposefully hit someone on the hill. Sure they were being idiots but no behaviour warrants someone purposfully trying to hurt them especially when strapped in. You say they had rentals which tells you they're beginners therefore have much less control on the hill and in turn could have seriously hurt themselves or someone else going down the hill should they tried to move to avoid you or something. In your revenge attempt you could also have hurt someone else since your focus was on them and not the hill. 

Have you not heard of the actress Natasha Richardson who hit her head on the bunny run and died from a blood cloat caused by the injury? ANYTHING can happen. Letting out your frustration towards them in a physical way was a stupid and yes dick thing to do.

Grow up.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air. I whistled for a cab and when it came near The license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror. If anything I could say that this cab was rare, but I thought, "Nah, forget it. Yo, holmes to Bel-Air!" I pulled up to the house about 7 or 8 and I yelled to the cabbie, "Yo homes smell ya later!" Looked at my kingdom I was finally there, to sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What if those kids got seriously or even fatally hurt? Would that have been worth it? If I were the parent of those kids, I'd make sure you pay the consequences... if not by law, by my own law.

Those kids were being dicks and idiots... so what? Try talking to them next time. You'll be surprised at how much a simple cool-headed conversation can accomplish.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


>


I was waiting for it. That other guy got me good, lol


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

The only actions on the hill you are responsible for is your own. I can see your point, however the best course of action would have been to report them to ski patrol. Standing on or blocking features or landings is dangerous, deliberately running into someone is more dangerous. On hill safety is not your job, had you reported it, they would have been warned and watched. They continue to act in an unsafe manner then poof bye bye pass. Next time try not to let frustration get the best of you and do the right thing, report them. We are not cops, and it's not ratting someone out, it's keeping the environment safe for *everyone* Think how you'd be feeling right now if one of those kids or yourself was seriously hurt? Next time, find the crustiest looking old school ski patrol and report it to them, that will be punishment enough


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> My answer is yes.
> 
> You purposefully hit someone on the hill. Sure they were being idiots but no behaviour warrants someone purposfully trying to hurt them especially when strapped in.


Yes, of course. There can be no justification here. If I were on Ski Patrol and witnessed such an incident, I'd try to get the perpetrator banned from the resort for the season, and maybe call the cops too if the collision was severe.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love it man taking it back to the days of Thunderdome Law 2 man enter 1 man leave. Fuck it I've done worse to people.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

When they first started talking shit when you rode by, i would have:

1- Turned around, went up to them, and asked them POLITELY what they said. Usually just confronting kids like that will make them go "oh no man im sorry i wasnt talking to you im sorry dude". If they confront you back, tell them to shut trheir mouth or youll shut it for them, then ride away.

2- Once you ride away, if the shit keeps up, report them to ski patrol.

3- If ski patrol doesnt do anything, then knock them on their ass and ride away laughing.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> When they first started talking shit when you rode by, i would have:
> 
> 1- Turned around, went up to them, and asked them POLITELY what they said. Usually just confronting kids like that will make them go "oh no man im sorry i wasnt talking to you im sorry dude". If they confront you back, tell them to shut trheir mouth or youll shut it for them, then ride away.
> 
> ...


QFT

Although I laughed at the OP's story, I thought it would have sucked if the kids got really hurt.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> When they first started talking shit when you rode by, i would have:
> 
> 1- Turned around, went up to them, and asked them POLITELY what they said. Usually just confronting kids like that will make them go "oh no man im sorry i wasnt talking to you im sorry dude".


Once, years ago, I was walking around in the Georgetown area of Washington DC when a car with four or five possibly drunken guys pulled up. One of them opened the window and shouted at me, "Fuck you!" Since they were stopped at a light, I walked over to the car and asked, "Why?" The guy looked confused and stammered, "Um, I don't know -- I guess 'cause I'm a loser?"


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Your biggest problem here is that you let the shit go on long enough to cause you to snap and do something stupid. You have to put those little shits in their place as soon as it is obvious what they are doing. I wouldn't have run into them unless I could make it look like an accident. I would have just taken my board off, walked up to them, and yelled at them. Besides, running into them puts a big risk that I will fuck up my own gear.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

JoeR said:


> Yes, of course. There can be no justification here. If I were on Ski Patrol and witnessed such an incident, I'd try to get the perpetrator banned from the resort for the season, and maybe call the cops too if the collision was severe.


I hate when people that take it way too far like that. Kids will be fucking kids sometimes.

But yeah in regard to my last post, I would have asked them first then maybe done that lol


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

IanG224 said:


> A week or two ago, I was in the terrain park and everytime i would pass these kids they'd start talking s*** to me. I was fine with that, i can deal with those types of people. The next run i went down they were standing on top of this box just staying there and laughng at the line of people behind them waiting to jib it. After about five minutes of that, i started to get really pissed so i came in going pretty fast and decked the first kid's legs and he slipped back and hit his head. After he fell he tripped his friend and he landed on his face and it looked like it hurt. Do you think i was being a dick or they deserved it? They all could barley snowboard and had rental board by the way.


The new smart style, Disrespect gets disrespect?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

The best course of action would have been to plowed them with snow and laugh at their faces. that's what I would have done.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> The best course of action would have been to plowed them with snow and laugh at their faces. that's what I would have done.


this, if you just did just imagine how embarrassed they would have been, especially if you did it right near a lift.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

IanG224
When you say kids how old roughly??
How old are you???
I think this should also be a factor. 
I would have started with asking them to:
Move,
more forcefully asking them to move
a spraying of snow
maybe a ride onto the box at a slow speed, still not sure that's a good idea
Don't think plowing them was a good idea as already stated by others.
I"m just glad I have not really seen stuff like this at my park, most riders new or veterans are really pretty good.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What would Arnold Schwarzenegger have done?


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

Donutz said:


> What would Arnold Schwarzenegger have done?


He probably would have ripped thier spines through thier stomachs. Thats my vote.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

IanG224 said:


> A week or two ago, I was in the terrain park and everytime i would pass these kids they'd start talking s*** to me. I was fine with that, i can deal with those types of people. The next run i went down they were standing on top of this box just staying there and laughng at the line of people behind them waiting to jib it. After about five minutes of that, i started to get really pissed so i came in going pretty fast and decked the first kid's legs and he slipped back and hit his head. After he fell he tripped his friend and he landed on his face and it looked like it hurt. Do you think i was being a dick or they deserved it? They all could barley snowboard and had rental board by the way.


Maybe you should have said something to ski patrol about their actions first before being more aggressive than they were? :dunno:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread would go to the next level if it turned out IanG224 is on the Ski Patrol staff. Please say yes.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't have done that, but I don't disapprove of you doing that. It's not about safety, it's about these kids being dicks. Hopefully, next time they won't act like that.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

crazyface said:


> I wouldn't have done that, but I don't disapprove of you doing that. It's not about safety, it's about these kids being dicks. Hopefully, next time they won't act like that.


I agree. Ski patrol going "Now now boys, get down from the box so our Jibbing fellows can continue thier stroll" does jack shit in teaching kids respect.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

Prime320 said:


> I agree. Ski patrol going "Now now boys, get down from the box so our Jibbing fellows can continue thier stroll" does jack shit in teaching kids respect.


and doing something dangerous that it could of killed them, or seriously injure them better? best way to teach kids is to embarrass the fuck out of them, not act like an idiot yourself and be one of the dicks that shouldn't be on the mountain. 
just sayin.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

To the op. Have you ever landed ass first into someone elses edge? Let me tell you. It hurts. I assumed the guy in front was cleared.. Nope dude stops right in front of me. BAM! I slam into him fall perfectly on his board.. Couldnt sit right for weeks. Or ride for that matter. The whole reason I bring up the story is because not only can you hurt your self but other people as well.. Trust me you dont want to be out all season because you jumped and ran into a bunch of idiots. Just sayin.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

labowsky said:


> and doing something dangerous that it could of killed them, or seriously injure them better? best way to teach kids is to embarrass the fuck out of them, not act like an idiot yourself and be one of the dicks that shouldn't be on the mountain.
> just sayin.


Not everything has to be a catastrophe. What about the scenario where kids are being punks, you punk them like the OP, and everyone goes down the hill to have a better day... oh wait thats what happened here. Was it the most rational decision? Probably not. Did it work? Sure did. Sometimes being a tattle tale is FAR less effective. These sound like the typical punk kids that would have done it even worse to provoke everyone, including ski patrol as they snicker about it thinking they are the coolest thing since black and yellow.

FWIW I would not have done what the OP did, but I also can't say anything bad about it either.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> What would Arnold Schwarzenegger have done?


What would Brian Boitano do?


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

I laughed when I pictured this and thought to myself I would've done the same 
Then I realized that this is a troll


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This story sounds like BS to me.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

he desrved it. now i mean me and my friends act like dicks and yell things and splash people and stuff like that but blocking off a box is just plain stupid.


----------



## claus (Nov 22, 2010)

They shouldn't have been there in the first place, stupid of them. Did you have to do what you did? Eh probably not, but in the heat of the moment anyone's frustration could have gotten the best of them. It would have definitely sucked if ski patrol saw you do what you did, and decided to put you at fault. One of those getting caught retaliating sorta things, where the original annoyance gets off the hook, lame. Cheers!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Prime320 said:


> Not everything has to be a catastrophe. What about the scenario where kids are being punks, you punk them like the OP, and everyone goes down the hill to have a better day... oh wait thats what happened here. Was it the most rational decision? Probably not. Did it work? Sure did. Sometimes being a tattle tale is FAR less effective. These sound like the typical punk kids that would have done it even worse to provoke everyone, including ski patrol as they snicker about it thinking they are the coolest thing since black and yellow.
> 
> FWIW I would not have done what the OP did, but I also can't say anything bad about it either.


So kids are blocking a feature and laughing at everyone even though they can't even snowboard correctly and you think that warrants what the OP did? What kind of violent human being are you?

Kids are kids. Expect kids to do what kids do. You going to bitch slap every punk kid with a bat? It's not a catastrophe, might knock them out though or break a bone. Certainly not death because we all know hitting your head doesn't cause death.

Seriously bro, what the OP did was out of line. I would have traded some words with those kids and if that didn't solve the problem, get their passes revoked. They were being a danger to themselves and other park riders. That warrants a pass revoke. 

Giving people who bail a hard time, laughing, splashing people is all in good hearted fun as long as you're being safe about it. I once had kids on top of a quarter pipe throwing ice balls in people's faces as they jumped. They nicked my goggles, but the skier behind me got it right in the face and almost crashed very hard. Believe me, I had a heated exchange with all of those kids and they were scared. Ski patrol came up and asked me why I'm flying off the handle and I told them what they were doing. The skier backed up my story. Kids got passes revoked. 

Sure, I was pissed and could have swung my board at them, but that wasn't exactly going to solve anything. In fact, I would have probably got in a lot of trouble rather than them.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The OP is a huge, disease ridden member.....................the proper authorities have been notified!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Before you get too down on the OP, remember that he's being introspective enough to question his own behaviour. The real dicks are the ones who do something stupid and are proud of it and won't back down.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Doesn't matter if he's a troll or not this is an important issue and obviously some people think its ok to try and hurt someone for doing something they don't like.

As I said before nothing justifies trying to hit someone on purpose when strapped in. Doesn't matter that in this story everything worked out. The point is that his goal was to hit them therefore hurt them. IMO that is way more dangerous than standing infront of a feature mouthing off. 

Actions like this make our environment less safe and give boarders a bad name. If you insist on hurting them "to teach them a lesson" do it off the slopes without boards strapped to your feet and keep the mountain safe for everyone else.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> Doesn't matter if he's a troll or not this is an important issue and obviously some people think its ok to try and hurt someone for doing something they don't like.


There will always be a few people who approve of violence as a first resort. Someone could post, "Hey, I stabbed some clown in a bar because he spilled a drink on me -- did I do the right thing?" and although almost everyone reading would be appalled, you can bet that a couple morally vacant types would chime in, "Sure, he had it coming," and actually mean it.

Snowboards and skis are gravity missiles with sharp edges. The human body at speed is a multihundred-pound wrecking ball. What's essential is for the _community_ to declare that deliberately running into someone on the slopes is utterly unacceptable at all times. But we can't expect such a declaration to convince every self-styled "renegade" out there.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

No, what you did wasn't the right thing to do. I would have ridden down to them and would have let them now to get the ignorant selves back into the flow of the park or out of it. If they caused shit at that stage the next step would have been to either grab a park crew member or ask for ski patrol to ride through and talk with the punks.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Leo said:


> So kids are blocking a feature and laughing at everyone even though they can't even snowboard correctly and you think that warrants what the OP did? What kind of violent human being are you?
> 
> Kids are kids. Expect kids to do what kids do. You going to bitch slap every punk kid with a bat? It's not a catastrophe, might knock them out though or break a bone. Certainly not death because we all know hitting your head doesn't cause death.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there's a difference between bashing kids with a board or bat in the head and simply knocking them down with your body on your way down? :dunno:


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

Your definitely wrong and its not the way to handle it, but I would be lying if I said I haven't done similar things. I get aggravated when people just sit there waiting to hit a jump for five minutes, when I just rip through the park trying to maintain speed. At this point if people are hesitant for one second I will blow through and hit whatever. I do try and avoid colliding with people, but I have definitely boosted over people rolling over a kicker and have cut off numerous people doing 2 miles an hour, that have absolutely no business being there. If a collision does occur, it will most likely be at high speeds and 95 percent of the time they will be getting hurt more than me. This is obviously how I kinda act on the big parks not the smaller ones. There is no way I am going to get hurt because you are in the wrong place, second guessing a feature or slowing down so your buddies or family members can have a 10 minute photo op while you jump of the side of a booter or approach to a rail. There should be a no stopping rule or something in terrain parks. I have gotten to be pretty vocal with how I feel because this is all common knowledge and if the other person is that dumb that they don't know to get off the landing as quickly as possible after a spill, no matter how banged up you are, then I am not going to lunge my body out of the way while in the air and eat it while you go untouched. I will be using you to break my fall for your dumbass mistake. In the end I will usually try and scare the little punks (since they usually aren't that good) by cutting them off or taring through them at high speed (if they do hit me it will be them going down since I'm ready for it) and will yell shit at them at the same time. I know this isn't the right thing to do, but if your going to piss me off and can't shred I will use my ability to my advantage and show you that I mean business. In all my experiences little kids with attitudes usually suck and think they are good cause they practice a 540 all season long and land it, but that is like 1% of snowboarding. All the good riders are humble and will shred with you if your from out of town or riding solo.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see how calling the ski patrol to talk to the kids will make them learn their lesson. That'll just encourage them to do more stupid shit because they'll feel like a rebel and get even more attention.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

Mikemc417 said:


> Your definitely wrong and its not the way to handle it, but I would be lying if I said I haven't done similar things. I get aggravated when people just sit there waiting to hit a jump for five minutes, when I just rip through the park trying to maintain speed. At this point if people are hesitant for one second I will blow through and hit whatever. I do try and avoid colliding with people, but I have definitely boosted over people rolling over a kicker and have cut off numerous people doing 2 miles an hour, that have absolutely no business being there. If a collision does occur, it will most likely be at high speeds and 95 percent of the time they will be getting hurt more than me. This is obviously how I kinda act on the big parks not the smaller ones. There is no way I am going to get hurt because you are in the wrong place, second guessing a feature or slowing down so your buddies or family members can have a 10 minute photo op while you jump of the side of a booter or approach to a rail. There should be a no stopping rule or something in terrain parks. I have gotten to be pretty vocal with how I feel because this is all common knowledge and if the other person is that dumb that they don't know to get off the landing as quickly as possible after a spill, no matter how banged up you are, then I am not going to lunge my body out of the way while in the air and eat it while you go untouched. I will be using you to break my fall for your dumbass mistake. In the end I will usually try and scare the little punks (since they usually aren't that good) by cutting them off or taring through them at high speed (if they do hit me it will be them going down since I'm ready for it) and will yell shit at them at the same time. I know this isn't the right thing to do, but if your going to piss me off and can't shred I will use my ability to my advantage and show you that I mean business. In all my experiences little kids with attitudes usually suck and think they are good cause they practice a 540 all season long and land it, but that is like 1% of snowboarding. All the good riders are humble and will shred with you if your from out of town or riding solo.


dude if i saw you on the mountain doing this, i would punch you in the face. you should not be just riding through the park hitting what ever you want whenever you want, thats a dick thing to do. btw if you do that and ski patrol sees you just hit a random person, kicked off the mountain. 



> I'm sure there's a difference between bashing kids with a board or bat in the head and simply knocking them down with your body on your way down? :dunno:


and if you read the first post it said he hit the kids legs, so it wasn't his body it was his board.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Mikemc417 said:


> Your definitely wrong and its not the way to handle it, but I would be lying if I said I haven't done similar things. I get aggravated when people just sit there waiting to hit a jump for five minutes, when I just rip through the park trying to maintain speed. At this point if people are hesitant for one second I will blow through and hit whatever. I do try and avoid colliding with people, but I have definitely boosted over people rolling over a kicker and have cut off numerous people doing 2 miles an hour, that have absolutely no business being there. If a collision does occur, it will most likely be at high speeds and 95 percent of the time they will be getting hurt more than me. This is obviously how I kinda act on the big parks not the smaller ones. There is no way I am going to get hurt because you are in the wrong place, second guessing a feature or slowing down so your buddies or family members can have a 10 minute photo op while you jump of the side of a booter or approach to a rail. There should be a no stopping rule or something in terrain parks. I have gotten to be pretty vocal with how I feel because this is all common knowledge and if the other person is that dumb that they don't know to get off the landing as quickly as possible after a spill, no matter how banged up you are, then I am not going to lunge my body out of the way while in the air and eat it while you go untouched. I will be using you to break my fall for your dumbass mistake. In the end I will usually try and scare the little punks (since they usually aren't that good) by cutting them off or taring through them at high speed (if they do hit me it will be them going down since I'm ready for it) and will yell shit at them at the same time. I know this isn't the right thing to do, but if your going to piss me off and can't shred I will use my ability to my advantage and show you that I mean business. In all my experiences little kids with attitudes usually suck and think they are good cause they practice a 540 all season long and land it, but that is like 1% of snowboarding. All the good riders are humble and will shred with you if your from out of town or riding solo.


Isn't it park etiquette to take turns instead of blasting through like you do?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Donutz said:


> What would Arnold Schwarzenegger have done?


He wasn't there. He was out killing pepperoni.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Mikemc417 said:


> Your definitely wrong and its not the way to handle it, but I would be lying if I said I haven't done similar things. I get aggravated when people just sit there waiting to hit a jump for five minutes, when I just rip through the park trying to maintain speed. At this point if people are hesitant for one second I will blow through and hit whatever. I do try and avoid colliding with people, but I have definitely boosted over people rolling over a kicker and have cut off numerous people doing 2 miles an hour, that have absolutely no business being there. If a collision does occur, it will most likely be at high speeds and 95 percent of the time they will be getting hurt more than me. This is obviously how I kinda act on the big parks not the smaller ones. There is no way I am going to get hurt because you are in the wrong place, second guessing a feature or slowing down so your buddies or family members can have a 10 minute photo op while you jump of the side of a booter or approach to a rail. There should be a no stopping rule or something in terrain parks. I have gotten to be pretty vocal with how I feel because this is all common knowledge and if the other person is that dumb that they don't know to get off the landing as quickly as possible after a spill, no matter how banged up you are, then I am not going to lunge my body out of the way while in the air and eat it while you go untouched. I will be using you to break my fall for your dumbass mistake. In the end I will usually try and scare the little punks (since they usually aren't that good) by cutting them off or taring through them at high speed (if they do hit me it will be them going down since I'm ready for it) and will yell shit at them at the same time. I know this isn't the right thing to do, but if your going to piss me off and can't shred I will use my ability to my advantage and show you that I mean business. In all my experiences little kids with attitudes usually suck and think they are good cause they practice a 540 all season long and land it, but that is like 1% of snowboarding. All the good riders are humble and will shred with you if your from out of town or riding solo.


Normally, I don't condone violence and try to raise my kids right, but I had to deal with a douche bag like you blasting through the beginner park thinking he was king shit with no etiquette this last week and almost take out my 7 yr old son. 
I rode over to him and told him what I thought and how I would deal him if he didn't start to ride with some sense. He about shit himself and left the park. 
You buddy are on the road to an ass beating. Sooner or later, your "ability to shred" isn't going to keep some 40 year old guy with a family from teaching you manners the old fashioned way. Based on your actions and the way you ride, you should start a post with "Was I being a dick?"

AK 

AK


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

labowsky said:


> and if you read the first post it said he hit the kids legs, so it wasn't his body it was his board.


But you can't hit someone in the legs with your board and continue down the mountain right? I would expect a tumble. Maybe with his arm? Sounds awkward. I dunno exactly what he did because he didn't specify, but if it was me there would definitely be body-checking involved.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Lets put it like this. Our knees are rather important when it comes to snowboarding. Had the OP destroyed the knees of a rider to the point where it would take reconstructive surgery, then that was absolutely not worth it.

A spraying is much more manageable.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Krug said:


> Normally, I don't condone violence and try to raise my kids right, but I had to deal with a douche bag like you blasting through the beginner park thinking he was king shit with no etiquette this last week and almost take out my 7 yr old son.
> I rode over to him and told him what I thought and how I would deal him if he didn't start to ride with some sense. He about shit himself and left the park.
> You buddy are on the road to an ass beating. Sooner or later, your "ability to shred" isn't going to keep some 40 year old guy with a family from teaching you manners the old fashioned way. Based on your actions and the way you ride, you should start a post with "Was I being a dick?"
> 
> ...


if i was under 18, and some 40 year old taught me some manners, he would also be paying for my college education.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> if i was under 18, and some 40 year old taught me some manners, he would also be paying for my college education.



Unfortunately being taught manners usually means gettng knocked out. You will be hard pressed to see someone that knocked you out hanging around to wake you up and give you his name and address... Good luck finding him...


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Argo said:


> Unfortunately being taught manners usually means gettng knocked out. You will be hard pressed to see someone that knocked you out hanging around to wake you up and give you his name and address... Good luck finding him...


Nicely Stated:thumbsup:

AK


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

labowsky said:


> dude if i saw you on the mountain doing this, i would punch you in the face. you should not be just riding through the park hitting what ever you want whenever you want, thats a dick thing to do. btw if you do that and ski patrol sees you just hit a random person, kicked off the mountain.


I got a kids pass pulled for running into me while I was squaring up for a jump two years ago and I was shocked one of us wasn't seriously injured (of course the kid wasn't evening going off the jump just cutting in front of it), so no they don't. If you want to have a circle jerk pow wow with your buddies before you hit features that cool, but if no one if in front I won't let those kids hiking some rail all day fuck up my rhythm. I said this before, I am talking about the big parks not the smaller ones. Why should I have to stop when no one is approaching, in the air, or landing. More then half the kids that stop and fuck around don't even go off the jumps the just sit there then ride around them and by the time I get to the jump I am going too slow and hit the knuckle. You ever hit the knuckle of a 30+ foot jump? Hurts the knees ALOT and you start to get extremely angry that these people are even able to be in the park due to the liability. By the way I know it is a dick thing to do I admitted I pull this shit sometimes, but after numerous incidences you start to get pretty fed up. 



Toecutter said:


> Isn't it park etiquette to take turns instead of blasting through like you do?


Yes it is. I guess I was ranting a little. When I get to the start of a park I let people go and make sure there is space. When it is my turn I go through and hit all the features while maintaining speed, so I don't hurt myself. If people want to sit on there ass in the park it doesn't mean I have too. Like I said parks are typically designed so you shouldn't have to stop once you get going, if your choosing to stop YOU ARE A LIABILITY and why should I have to stop and thus fuck up all the flow behind me because someone needs to stare at something for no reason. Just turn up the music and send it, don't sit around.


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

Krug said:


> Normally, I don't condone violence and try to raise my kids right, but I had to deal with a douche bag like you blasting through the beginner park thinking he was king shit with no etiquette this last week and almost take out my 7 yr old son.
> I rode over to him and told him what I thought and how I would deal him if he didn't start to ride with some sense. He about shit himself and left the park.
> You buddy are on the road to an ass beating. Sooner or later, your "ability to shred" isn't going to keep some 40 year old guy with a family from teaching you manners the old fashioned way. Based on your actions and the way you ride, you should start a post with "Was I being a dick?"
> 
> ...


I mentioned I've never done this on any trails where people are learning, only in the big parks where you are a liability if you are in there with your son and just an obstacle not doing anything but getting in the way. I was up in the catskills a couple weeks ago and hit a feature and as soon as I spot the landing some kid is pizza slicing turns right where I am going to touch down. I instantly hit the breaks on my toe edge, smack face down, and slide about 20ft. The kid (untouched) should not have been anywhere near this place, he should have been on greens or whatever, where people learn. He was of course with his whole family and I unstrapped my board and explained to the kids father that what he is doing is dangerous for everyone involved and if you are not able to do this run you shouldn't be here. Just how that's the case I understand that I shouldn't ride like this on the majority of the mountain. If I was in the beginner park teaching my sister 180s or something and some kid took her out trying to be a pro, I would probably not be fighting with words either. By the way fist fight on the mountain is usually a life time ban, so make it count.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Mikemc417 said:


> I got a kids pass pulled for running into me while I was squaring up for a jump two years ago and I was shocked one of us wasn't seriously injured (of course the kid wasn't evening going off the jump just cutting in front of it), so no they don't. If you want to have a circle jerk pow wow with your buddies before you hit features that cool, but if no one if in front I won't let those kids hiking some rail all day fuck up my rhythm. I said this before, I am talking about the big parks not the smaller ones. Why should I have to stop when no one is approaching, in the air, or landing. More then half the kids that stop and fuck around don't even go off the jumps the just sit there then ride around them and by the time I get to the jump I am going too slow and hit the knuckle. You ever hit the knuckle of a 30+ foot jump? Hurts the knees ALOT and you start to get extremely angry that these people are even able to be in the park due to the liability. By the way I know it is a dick thing to do I admitted I pull this shit sometimes, but after numerous incidences you start to get pretty fed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. I guess I was ranting a little. When I get to the start of a park I let people go and make sure there is space. When it is my turn I go through and hit all the features while maintaining speed, so I don't hurt myself. If people want to sit on there ass in the park it doesn't mean I have too. Like I said parks are typically designed so you shouldn't have to stop once you get going, if your choosing to stop YOU ARE A LIABILITY and why should I have to stop and thus fuck up all the flow behind me because someone needs to stare at something for no reason. Just turn up the music and send it, don't sit around.


Yeah because everyone in the park is good enough to just "Send it" and flawlessly hit every single feature without stopping. Yeah fuck trying to learn one feature at a time when you can just huck yourself over everything and hope you dont break your face. Sounds like a great idea! so BADASS!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh what a bunch of gaping whale vaginas in here. 90 percent of you fucks didn't deal with the 90's when it was Thunderdome Law in what little parks we have and 95% of you aren't even riding a park with a jump over 15 feet. Try this bullshit in Parklane, Freeway, Area 51, or any of the big parks and see what flies and doesn't. I know if I saw some douche bag dad with a 7 year old in Parklane I'd be screaming at the dipshit to get his kid out of there as the smallest features is well beyond juniors level. There's a reason parks have flow and are designed to maintain speed.

We have a triple line into a jib line into a single jump back into a jib line into a double line. You need speed to hit our jumps. Is it fun coming up short on a 38 foot jump? NO! Space not speed might apply for the fucking green groomers and corduroy hero's but everywhere else speed is the key as is knowing your fucking ability. Guy was totally in the right I've done worse to punk ass little kids and parents alike. OH but some big bad 40 year old is going to come after me? Fuck that bullshit I"m nearly 30 bring it I look like I"m 20 years old and can guarantee that when you would huff your chest up you'd have a fist in your face and I'd be rolling away without a care in the world. So many dumb fucks think they're entitled to go in the park or it's "their mountain" because they bought a pass. Fuck off snowboarding can kill you and if it's me or you or your kid you can guarantee my life is more important than someone that doesn't have any self preservation gene in their body.


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Yeah because everyone in the park is good enough to just "Send it" and flawlessly hit every single feature without stopping. Yeah fuck trying to learn one feature at a time when you can just huck yourself over everything and hope you dont break your face. Sounds like a great idea! so BADASS!


Wow wasn't saying that at all. You work your way up like anyone else. If you can't do a 15-20ft jump you have no business eyeing up something 30-40ft, it isn't how you learn. This is very basic stuff man. My first run I go through the park and hit nothing (while staying out of the way), I see how things are hitting and how people are hitting them and the whole time I maintain the speed I would ideally want (maybe hit some easier features). Second time through once I have a feel for the line I am going to take through I put on some music (rhythm) and "send it". I am only 23 but have been snowboarding the last 15 years and in my experiences hesitation usually means bad things. Obviously you use your brain and don't launch shit with no knowledge of it, I can't believe I am explaining this. As soon as I realized speed is my friend the sport of snowboarding changed for me.


BurtonAvenger said:


> 90 percent of you fucks didn't deal with the 90's when it was Thunderdome Law in what little parks we have and 95% of you aren't even riding a park with a jump over 15 feet.


Start playing some games of GNAR with snowblades, imagine going up to that dad "hey buddy, just want you to know I can out fucking shred anyone on the mountain." haha
http://unofficialnetworks.com/gnar/
great flick


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I play GNAR on a daily basis. Wonder what they'd do if I rolled up naked and pulled that line.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

lmao avenger please take me under your wing and teach me your ways. :laugh:


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'd be rolling away without a care in the world.


On a gurney.:cheeky4:


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

It a bummer that people can't stay out of the way in the park.. I don't want to see anyone get hurt, but to stand on a feature deliberately you are really asking for it. As far as deliberately running over someone, I would be afraid I might get hurt! A good spray is better alternative. 

A couple of weeks ago at snowshoe, I watch a skier go directly in to the landing zone of a jump as a snowboarder hit the jump...I yelled at the skier but he was completely oblivious....The snowboarder barely missed him. 

I sometimes will ride through the park to check it out (I am not really hitting stuff in the park just yet) when I do this I stay very aware of what is going on and watch for others. I stay out of the way. Most of the time when I into the park it is because no one else is in there. I don't really like an audience. I defiantly don't cut in front of features until I am well downhill from them and well out of the landing zone. I would never stop in the landing zone. I defiantly give the people hitting the features the right away. For those who don't, I hope the person hitting feature comes out ok.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh what a bunch of gaping whale vaginas in here. 90 percent of you fucks didn't deal with the 90's when it was Thunderdome Law in what little parks we have and 95% of you aren't even riding a park with a jump over 15 feet. Try this bullshit in Parklane, Freeway, Area 51, or any of the big parks and see what flies and doesn't. I know if I saw some douche bag dad with a 7 year old in Parklane I'd be screaming at the dipshit to get his kid out of there as the smallest features is well beyond juniors level. There's a reason parks have flow and are designed to maintain speed.
> 
> We have a triple line into a jib line into a single jump back into a jib line into a double line. You need speed to hit our jumps. Is it fun coming up short on a 38 foot jump? NO! Space not speed might apply for the fucking green groomers and corduroy hero's but everywhere else speed is the key as is knowing your fucking ability. Guy was totally in the right I've done worse to punk ass little kids and parents alike. OH but some big bad 40 year old is going to come after me? Fuck that bullshit I"m nearly 30 bring it I look like I"m 20 years old and can guarantee that when you would huff your chest up you'd have a fist in your face and I'd be rolling away without a care in the world. So many dumb fucks think they're entitled to go in the park or it's "their mountain" because they bought a pass. Fuck off snowboarding can kill you and if it's me or you or your kid you can guarantee my life is more important than someone that doesn't have any self preservation gene in their body.


Do you ever not sound like an angry little child when you post? Everytime I read one of your posts it sounds like some ranting little boy with no value to add. 
Besides, if you paid attention to my post, I was in a BEGINNER Park w/my 7 yr old who is learning jumps and etiquette..ie Call your drop, respect others etc. The guy that about hit my son completely overshot the landing by about 10 feet, landed onto flat ground and yard saled all of his ski gear to add some detail. Maybe he should have been in the beginner park, maybe the advanced park...who knows, but either way his riding style was a risk to others.
Like it or not you harm another guys family and you might be surprised what you get. Although you really do sound like a real bad ass by your post, so we should all be warned:laugh: Although my guess is you have never been in a fight in your life...just run your mouth alot and hide behind a computer:dunno:

I hate to say it, but I will agree with you in one respect...it bugs the shit out of me when I see idiot parents pushing their kids into black diamond runs that they are snowplowing down just so that they can say little Johnny did it. Or they take their kids through the advanced park riding around the features as if it is another ordinary ski run...doesn't make sense. I see this all the time at my local hill. Bottom line is people need to use their brains when they are on the hill and ride with common sense and respect...if you can't do that, then take up bocce ball...

Now to the OP, is what he did okay? I believe the little shits needed to learn a lesson, but not sure that this was the way to teach it. In the heat of the moment though when your pissed, sometime there is a lapse in judgment...we've all been there and its real easy to say what you would do and pass judgement when you have never been in the situation yourself. The OP probably would've felt pretty shitty if one of the kids got severely hurt, and unfortunately, like it or not, the law would be on the kid's side. If my kid this shit, his butt would introduced to the paddle...good old fashioned discipline, or I would pull his pass until he learned to have some respect. Problem with kids today is many parents are afraid to discipline them or just don't care, then the kids grow up with this entitlement bullshit and want to sue everyone that looks at them wrong. It's the pussification of America.

AK


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Who is trying to be the tough guy here? You for throwing the priceless "I protect my family" quote out or me? You remind me of number 1 skier dad go youtube it. Guarantee I've been in more fights on the mountain due to just riding a snowboard than anything else, but hey that's right you probably didn't ride at all in the 90's when it truly was us vs. them. Sack up you're a gaping whale vagina that's all think of the children think of this think of that. Fuck it I miss thunderdome law in the park we should bring it back.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Who is trying to be the tough guy here? You for throwing the priceless "I protect my family" quote out or me? You remind me of number 1 skier dad go youtube it. Guarantee I've been in more fights on the mountain due to just riding a snowboard than anything else, but hey that's right you probably didn't ride at all in the 90's when it truly was us vs. them. Sack up you're a gaping whale vagina that's all think of the children think of this think of that. Fuck it I miss thunderdome law in the park we should bring it back.


You make me laugh..thanks:laugh:, I find you and your comments amusing and I started riding back in the late 80's around '88 or '89 FYI. Not trying to be a a tough guy here, I just stated that if you have some jackwagon riding out of control and at the expense of someone's kid in a beginner park, you might get pounded by a 40 yr old. I'm not 40...I'm 37. When you have kids, trust me you will understand. I don't know anyone with a brain that doesn't want to protect their family. To some degree I am for what you call "Thunderdome Law" no matter how immature it sounds...you claim your 30 right??? But I'm not going to go around bullying kids and trying to hurt them. My guess is the reason you get in some many fights is because you run your mouth alot. Maybe you could post some pictures of you flexing and all so we can see what a "real badass" looks like. Now, I'm done and board with this conversation as it has become stale and detracts from the original post...

AK aka "Whale Vagina"


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

"gaping whale vagina".... get it right. lol


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, you were. Next time... take a deep breath and move on.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

YouTube - You spilled my coffee


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Argo said:


> "gaping whale vagina".... get it right. lol


Ha Ha...Oops sorry! I can't believe I carelessly overlooked something so profound as state by Burton Avenger! Eat some brisket at Rudy's for me Argo! Love that place!

AK


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

Krug said:


> You make me laugh..thanks:laugh:, I find you and your comments amusing and I started riding back in the late 80's around '88 or '89 FYI. Not trying to be a a tough guy here, I just stated that if you have some jackwagon riding out of control and at the expense of someone's kid in a beginner park, you might get pounded by a 40 yr old. I'm not 40...I'm 37. When you have kids, trust me you will understand. I don't know anyone with a brain that doesn't want to protect their family. To some degree I am for what you call "Thunderdome Law" no matter how immature it sounds...you claim your 30 right??? But I'm not going to go around bullying kids and trying to hurt them. My guess is the reason you get in some many fights is because you run your mouth alot. Maybe you could post some pictures of you flexing and all so we can see what a "real badass" looks like. Now, I'm done and board with this conversation as it has become stale and detracts from the original post...
> 
> AK aka "Whale Vagina"


You started all this tough guy BS with your lame "I'm going to teach you manners" line. If your with your kid you gotta think about A) the example your setting and B) it may be traumatic for your son to see his father get this shit knocked out of him at a young age. I am pretty confident I am in better shape and a better fighter then most 40 year old dudes (I did MMA for 3 years in high school and am 23). I am probably never going to be fighting on a mountain unless some nut came running up to me and I had to defend myself in which I may be pulling out a leather man or something and am just try and restrain them till I can get some authorities. If someone pulls some reckless shit, your focus should be getting his pass pulled instead of getting a lifetime ban along with him and possibly a lawsuit (there will be witnesses). You have to remember that the dude flying through the beginner park is just as wrong at the family or group of infants hanging around the big park causing even more serious wrecks off more challenging features. All this macho internet tough guy shit aside, I must say one of my greatest memories from riding with my father was when I was 10 years old. Some guy two or three times my age was trying to rip through the trail we were on(probably a green or blue) and the dude took me out pretty bad, but no one was seriously injured. My dad quickly skis up to the guy "hey punk, you want to go down the mountain and tell all your friends the story of a 50 year old marine knocking the remaining IQ outta your brain." The kid was so apologetic and I'm sure changed his etiquette after that, haha.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> Sounds like they deserved it. Must have been a funny sight. :laugh:


Yeah, the kid deserved it. What was funnier was that they were on rentals and talking shit.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL at all the Mr. Moms in this thread.

OP you did the right thing. I don't get what's so hard to understand. Don't act like a jackass, and you won't have any problems :dunno:


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh what a bunch of gaping whale vaginas in here. 90 percent of you fucks didn't deal with the 90's when it was Thunderdome Law in what little parks we have and 95% of you aren't even riding a park with a jump over 15 feet. Try this bullshit in Parklane, Freeway, Area 51, or any of the big parks and see what flies and doesn't. I know if I saw some douche bag dad with a 7 year old in Parklane I'd be screaming at the dipshit to get his kid out of there as the smallest features is well beyond juniors level. There's a reason parks have flow and are designed to maintain speed.
> 
> We have a triple line into a jib line into a single jump back into a jib line into a double line. You need speed to hit our jumps. Is it fun coming up short on a 38 foot jump? NO! Space not speed might apply for the fucking green groomers and corduroy hero's but everywhere else speed is the key as is knowing your fucking ability. Guy was totally in the right I've done worse to punk ass little kids and parents alike. OH but some big bad 40 year old is going to come after me? Fuck that bullshit I"m nearly 30 bring it I look like I"m 20 years old and can guarantee that when you would huff your chest up you'd have a fist in your face and I'd be rolling away without a care in the world. So many dumb fucks think they're entitled to go in the park or it's "their mountain" because they bought a pass. Fuck off snowboarding can kill you and if it's me or you or your kid you can guarantee my life is more important than someone that doesn't have any self preservation gene in their body.


you sound more like an internet tough guy, just sayin. you say snowboarding can kill you? you say your life is worth more than someone else? even though you would fuckin injure a kid cause he is standing somewhere? no your life isnt worth shit my friend. now i can see that its stupid how people do that, but jesus fuck its a fuckin sport no need to get your period over it. i highly doubt these kids were at a 30 foot jump, they were probably sitting at the starting jump. now how about you take your huge e-penis out of here. big tough guy.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread has become like 2am at a bar. Unsubscribing now.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> This thread has become like 2am at a bar. Unsubscribing now.


Haha, I'm more like the DD and I just sit here and laugh at everyone's drunk asses. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Krug said:


> You make me laugh..thanks:laugh:, I find you and your comments amusing and I started riding back in the late 80's around '88 or '89 FYI. Not trying to be a a tough guy here, I just stated that if you have some jackwagon riding out of control and at the expense of someone's kid in a beginner park, you might get pounded by a 40 yr old. I'm not 40...I'm 37. When you have kids, trust me you will understand. I don't know anyone with a brain that doesn't want to protect their family. To some degree I am for what you call "Thunderdome Law" no matter how immature it sounds...you claim your 30 right??? But I'm not going to go around bullying kids and trying to hurt them. My guess is the reason you get in some many fights is because you run your mouth alot. Maybe you could post some pictures of you flexing and all so we can see what a "real badass" looks like. Now, I'm done and board with this conversation as it has become stale and detracts from the original post...
> 
> AK aka "Whale Vagina"


GAPING WHALE VAGINA!!!! JESUS GET IT RIGHT NOW I HAD TO TYPE IN ALL CAPS TO EMPHASIS MY BADASSNESS ON THE INTARWEBZ! NEXT I'LL HAVE TO POST PHOTOS OF ME WITH MY SHIRT OFF AND BLIND YOU WITH MY PALE WHITE BODY DUE TO ALWAYS BEING COVERED FROM THE SUN! FEAR MY E PENIS AND E MUSCLES BITCH!!!!!!

I HOPE TO GOD NONE OF THOSE HEATHEN LITTLE BASTARDS FIND ME FROM THE WOMEN I STRUGGLE SNUGGLED. CHILDREN ARE ONLY GOOD FOR KIDNEYS AND BONE MARROW!



labowsky said:


> you sound more like an internet tough guy, just sayin. you say snowboarding can kill you? you say your life is worth more than someone else? even though you would fuckin injure a kid cause he is standing somewhere? no your life isnt worth shit my friend. now i can see that its stupid how people do that, but jesus fuck its a fuckin sport no need to get your period over it. i highly doubt these kids were at a 30 foot jump, they were probably sitting at the starting jump. now how about you take your huge e-penis out of here. big tough guy.


So what you're saying here is that if it came down to you dying or someone else for their stupidity you would gladly end your life due to their gross negligence and inability to have any self preservation? Hey man the military always needs someone to be the first to die maybe you should look at that as a career choice. Me personally my life is worth more than dying for someone else who is oblivious. But hey why don't you go walk out on a cornice in the backcountry and jump up and down to test stability.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Ain't nothin but mammals.

I loved X Files.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

..... /end thread


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Bitch You Spilled My Coffee!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

BliND KiNK said:


> ..... /end thread


It's over when I say it is.... you optically challenged, steak mailing, fetish lover.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

How did you knowwwww 


I actually put that bitch spilled my coffee on my fb... that shit was funnnnay


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> How did you knowwwww
> 
> 
> I actually put that bitch spilled my coffee on my fb... that shit was funnnnay





10char:laugh:


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


>


Hey quit making fun of my famly, dammit...lol

Actually I thougt about this thread a little longer...and agree with op and burton avenger. To the parents that have posted, why are your inexperienced kids in the terrian park without supervision? How your kids act is a reflection on you and your parenting.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

kysnowboarder said:


> Hey quit making fun of my famly, dammit...lol
> 
> Actually I thougt about this thread a little longer...and agree with op and burton avenger. To the parents that have posted, why are your inexperienced kids in the terrian park without supervision? How your kids act is a reflection on you and your parenting.


KY,

I too unsubscribed a couple days ago, then I saw this pop up under new posts...You might want to reread the posts...I don't think anyone here from this forum mentioned leaving their kids unsupervised in the park. During this thread, there have been a lot of assumptions, inaccuracies, etc.
When my son is in the beginner park I ride with him and hit the features behind him to provide a bit of a buffer between him and others. Now for people that do as you say...they do it the same reason you go to the pool and there are a bunch of unsupervised brats there...free baby sitting for mommy and daddy.
You probably know the beginner park I'm talking about...Perfect Norths on the far side of the hill next to back stage...a very beginner park!

Peace,

AK


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Krug said:


> KY,
> 
> I too unsubscribed a couple days ago, then I saw this pop up under new posts...You might want to reread the posts...I don't think anyone here from this forum mentioned leaving their kids unsupervised in the park. During this thread, there have been a lot of assumptions, inaccuracies, etc.
> When my son is in the beginner park I ride with him and hit the features behind him to provide a bit of a buffer between him and others. Now for people that do as you say...they do it the same reason you go to the pool and there are a bunch of unsupervised brats there...free baby sitting for mommy and daddy.
> ...


Cool. You should never have worry about your kid being in this position.

Yeah I am familar with beginner terrian park at end of backstage. It always has lots of people or concrete landings....I don't go in there much for those reasons. I am still a beginner when it comes to the terrian park.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're saying here is that if it came down to you dying or someone else for their stupidity you would gladly end your life due to their gross negligence and inability to have any self preservation? Hey man the military always needs someone to be the first to die maybe you should look at that as a career choice. Me personally my life is worth more than dying for someone else who is oblivious. But hey why don't you go walk out on a cornice in the backcountry and jump up and down to test stability.


yout e-penis just grew 1"!!!


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Since I've been nearly decimated by numerous people trying to make their way through terrain that far exceeds their skill level, I have to say that if some little bastards were purposely being dicks, I would have no problem unstrapping, walking up to them, and dragging their asses off whatever feature they were blocking. I probably wouldn't smack them with my board. But I could see myself easily being pushed to the point of getting physical.

I have to say that on the east coast, there are a lot of people seeking out little hits or making their way through the park who have absolutely no business being there. I'm just starting park, but I can get out of my own way, and I know how to stop without taking down six people with me. I've been smashed by skiers who can't negotiate moguls. I've been smashed by skiers that follow too close and don't watch what's ahead of them. I had some oblivious chick on a board come inches from getting her ass destroyed when she decided to cut across a slope in front of me without looking anywhere but straight down the hill. I had a pack of kids cut me off mid-turn, I caught my edge and slammed into the hard pack. I didn't see them again, but if I did I wouldn't have been able to keep myself from grabbing them. There's a lot of negligence when it comes to common sense and responsibility on the slopes. And if you've got asshole parents who speed around without regard for other people, they are just going to end up with kids that do the same thing.

People think that once they learn to slip slide down the slope, they are ready to go in the park.

I would have loved to be ski patrol that day. I'd easily be fired after a day on the job.
"Hey! Get the fuck off that box before I slap the shit out of you!"


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Snowboarding is like riding a motorcycle...just pretend you are invisible and take responsibility for avoiding all collisions for your own sake. All it takes is skill...and sometimes a little patience. :cheeky4:


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Leo said:


> What if those kids got seriously or even fatally hurt? Would that have been worth it? If I were the parent of those kids, I'd make sure you pay the consequences... if not by law, by my own law.
> 
> Those kids were being dicks and idiots... so what? Try talking to them next time. You'll be surprised at how much a simple cool-headed conversation can accomplish.


Dunno how to react to this. Think this is the thought process that is what is wrong with most of the free thinking world, too much squishing not enough ass kicking..

BUT - at the same time, I wasn't there. I'm not a kid, by any means, so kids and their thoughts/words dont affect me. I probably would have told them to piss off to somewhere else and to avoid 'the law' just had ski patrol kick them off if they didn't leave. 

If my kid was acting like a jackass and someone came up and lumped him up a bit, I would have thought - hey lesson learned for my kid hopefully. 

In reality, they have to learn these lessons asap, because if they don't they end up in the unemployment line


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

justdust said:


> Snowboarding is like riding a motorcycle...just pretend you are invisible and take responsibility for avoiding all collisions for your own sake. All it takes is skill...and sometimes a little patience. :cheeky4:


and punching out some car's mirror.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

this thread is starting to get sad. "so these people were like in the park and they had like totally no business being there but i totally do because im totally like a pro, like oh my gosh. im so damn good if someone cuts me off i would like totally get physical on them because i don;t put up with stupid people like oh my god because i am so good"


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Or because I'm tired of being taken down with morons who can't stay on their fucking feet.

I was a beginner once, too. The difference is I never took anyone else down with me.

I don't think you should be negotiating trees if you can't link turns, or if you automatically move in whatever direction you turn your head.

There are green trails for a reason.

I've seen too many people who have no idea what they are doing, zipping around with no regard for anyone else. At that point they become hazards. It's not that difficult to hold a line, even if you're just learning. If people would just ski and ride within their abilities, then it wouldn't be an issue.

But as soon as people get on a board they head for park features and intermediate terrain.

I've had tons of people cut me off. Fine. But I've also had a good handful slam right into me. I don't want to end up injured because someone else can't ski or ride within their ability.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> Or because I'm tired of being taken down with morons who can't stay on their fucking feet.
> 
> I was a beginner once, too. The difference is I never took anyone else down with me.
> 
> ...


but theres a difference between someone that's being dangerous in the park by not looking over their shoulder, stoping in blind spots, cutting across the bottom of the jump etc. and the OP's situation where the guys where hanging out in clear view not causing any danger to anyone. They were simply blocking a feature from being used by other people. I still stand on the fact that to purposfully board into them to hurt them is down right horrible. Someone that's being dangerous in the park, if you run into them by accident is a totally different thing. If you want to teach them the rules, have you ever tried jsut telling them that they're dangerous? telling them the park etiquette to keep everyone safe? As a beginner, maybe they jsut don't know because no one has ever told them. At 5'1 and 115 LBS I look like a teenager all geared up. I would be pretty dam pissed if someone ran me over because I did something they didn't like without actually knowing that what I did was wrong.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, I am not reading that wall of text above. 

Protip: Use the enter button.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

??? lol whatever.

the paragraph has 8 lines. the one you wrote above has 9.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> ??? lol whatever.
> 
> the paragraph has 8 lines. *the one you wrote* above has 9.


Yeah I am having a hard time trying to find the post that you are talking about which does not exist.


EDIT: And I could care less about how paragraphs are put together. Long story short blocks of text hurt to read.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

sorry someone else wrote it...My computer is slow with images and I mixed you up with starcommand who I was actually comenting on in my post. This is really stupid and is taking away from the subject. If you can't read 8 lines in a row go back to second grade and get some reading lessons.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> sorry someone else wrote it...My computer is slow with images and I mixed you up with starcommand who I was actually comenting on in my post. This is really stupid and is taking away from the subject. If you can't read 8 lines in a row go back to second grade and get some reading lessons.


Yes it is derailing the thread, but to say this is stupid and then throw an insult like someone is unable to read past a second grade level is for sure headed in the correct direction. It has nothing to do with being able to read properly, just blocks of text without spaces are hard to read for most people. 

Also if you are going to call someone out make sure it is actually the correct person, a second grader would know this.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

The OP mentioned that they weren't able to do anything in the park. They were just blocking features.

I was just making a quick statement on how I get a little miffed when people ride terrain that is beyond their experience level.

And as far as size, I'm 5'3", 120. I get mutilated when I get run into.

I don't think the OP should run into punk kids on the mountain, but if he wants to unstrap and vent a little frustration at them, by all means. I would.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

100% agree, if you wanna have some heated words thats one thing but to cause physical harm is another. If they started the physical side of it feel free to yoke them up but don't try to start anything with violence.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

carry a ski pole with you.... uh duh?


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah dude - running in to the guy could have been all bad news. If he got hurt he could sue you and your family for everything you own. Now there are other ways to handle this situation to let them know what's up - I'll leave it up to your imagination but there are plenty of other things you could have done without plowing over them on your board to show them what's really real. I understand why you did it though.


----------

